# New power supply, - no video



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a sony vaio pc and the power supply died. i replaced the power supply reattached all the cables and turned it on. I have no video now and don't know why. i get no beeps. the monitor was replaced with another and still no video. the monitor says no signal and the powers down. there is no video at all. i can't enter bios i can't do anything! please help. i am not new to this, i have been fixing and rebuilding pc's for a few years, but this has me stumped. i have gone through alot of forums but to no avail. please help me!?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

what did you replace the supply with?


----------



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

i replaced the dead unit with another working unit 450W p4 PSU. now it wont even boot. before it would get to the windows splash screen before the power would start to flicker and eventually die. now i get no video at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put the plugs that go into the m/b from both supplies alongside one another and check the same coloured wires go to the same pins on both
if the original power supply went it may have taken just about anything with it
is the wattage of the new one higher than the old one and is it a quality supply
what do the fans do when you power up


----------



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

the cord are the same colors. The fans power up adn i can get the cd drives to open .I checked the specs with sony and it requires at least a 400 watt PSU. the one i took out of the system was only a 300W PSU. So i put in a 450W PSU and here i am. you are very much appreciated!! thanks in advance for any help you could give me! I seem to just have no video.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you remembered to plug in the aux power plug into the m/b
what power supply did you put in i thought sony supplies were of smaller dimension than normal atx


----------



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

there are 2 plugs that go into the m/b. the 4 pin one and the other big one. then i plug in the 2 cd drives and the hard drive. The fan still kicks on and the cd drives are on, but no video. Other than this it was working fine before tha PSU went down.


----------



## chrystalrundlet (Jan 12, 2008)

actually the power supply that came out of the sony was pretty huge, but was only a 300W unit. It was a Bestec ATX PSU. I put in a 450W PSU and it wasnt quite as big.


----------



## ttweedy (Jan 15, 2008)

How ya doin! I have the same prob that you are having except mine was a new build. If I turn the psu switch on and off a few times, the computer will boot up and work just fine as long as I dont shut it down. Have TRIPLE checked everything! STUMPED!! Was hoping comments to your thread would have helped me! Guess I'll just keep lookin! GOOD LUCK with your search for the answer!:4-dontkno


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

chrystalrundlet-
what make supply did you install?

ttweedy-
you need to start your own thread.
follow the bench test tutorial in my sig

to both-
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
buying competitive supplies is actually playing russian roulette with your system


----------

